# Spoon fishing on the beach



## BillyLitt (Jul 29, 2011)

Just curious....is fishing spoons worth the time on the surf? We fish spoons in a lake all the time up north, but I never tried it in the surf. Just wondering if its even worth trying?


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Its a fun time when the blues are in close to the shore, but they have been so picky lately, I would say with all the weather issues and surf conditions it may not be worth it. Good luck, I hope the Pirates can make it to 1st place again this year.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

when the mullet are running i rather fish spoons over live mullet because with spoons u have about 90 percent hook-up and landing ratio with bluefish. Also, I have caught good 24 inch Spanish on spoons before.
my 3/4 oz silver prism krocodile spoon has landed over 2 dozen fish


----------



## BillyLitt (Jul 29, 2011)

I actually am a Pirate fan and believe me, it's painful! They are headed in the right direction...we'll see!

My family and I are headed to MB the last week of June. I plan on fishing early in the morning when everyone else is sleeping. Is this a good time of year for spoons? I don't care if I catch small fish or big fish, blue fish or red fish (sounds like Dr. Seuss).

Last year we were there in July and I was using shrimp. I would feel tapping and bring my line in with no bait. I eventually pulled in a small whiting and a small pompano (I'm talking 3-5 inches). When I caught those, I was thinking that the spoons or even rooster tails would have probably caught more of them.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

bring ur spoons- 1/2 to 1 oz sizes, but only use them if u see baitfish being chased.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Where do use spoons in PA? Erie, Pymatuming, Conneaut, Arthur, the rivers, I grew up in Pittsburgh and moved down here 3 years ago. They say once you get sand in your shoes you wont go back. I believe it a little bit hahahaha. Ive been converted to saltwater fishing, its all I do. We are glad you are coming down, I hope y'inz (y'all) catch a few!!!


----------

